

Ask PG: Delay YC app deadline ~1 day for NorthEast weather? - kapkapkap

Many without power in NYC and elsewhere in the north east, would be great to have an extra day or two to submit apps to avoid having to scramble for cell service, etc, find a way to submit by tomorrows deadline. Would definitely be appreciated by many I believe.
======
lazugod
It's being considered: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4715829>

